

Sexism's Double Standard: Where is the Outrage? - lemcoe9
http://blog.lemcoe.com/sexism-double-standard.html

======
itstriz
"I am outraged that there is nobody outraged about this." In other news, women
have it SO much better than men. Amirite fellas? When will men finally be
allowed to break through this injustice and be treated as well as women? Ugh.

~~~
lemcoe9
You cherry-picked one line from the post and used sarcasm to attack it,
missing the four or five other lines that would have disproved said sarcasm.

Well done.

~~~
itstriz
You cherry-picked one example of something which hasn't put men's desires at
the top of the priority list, missing the social and cultural context of
thousands of years of male-domination that would disprove said accusation of
misandry. Well done.

------
jejones3141
Just as some carefully redefine racism so that only whites can be racist, I'm
sure sexism has been carefully redefined so that only men can be sexist. I
recall seeing an article linked to from HN that similarly redefined
discrimination to exclude "affirmative action".

------
danso
> _What I am concerned about is the selective outrage being exhibited by the
> technology community. One such example is the Lulu app, which advertises
> itself as "the first ever app for private reviews of guys." I, personally,
> could not care less about what the app actually does. My outrage comes from
> the fact that no one seems to care that if this idea was implemented with
> the tables turned - men reviewing women - then it would almost certainly
> receive national media attention, being condemned by Women's Rights and
> Civil Rights groups._

"No one seems to care"...well, except for the various threads on this on HN
and Reddit the past couple of weeks. Oh, was the OP looking for women to speak
out? Well here's disapproving commentary by Gawker's feminism blog, Jezebel:

[http://jezebel.com/5982867/the-creepy-new-yelp-for-boys-
and-...](http://jezebel.com/5982867/the-creepy-new-yelp-for-boys-and-other-
apps-for-your-genitals)

Which references the "XX Factor" feminist blog on Slate, which also was very
negative about Lulu:

[http://www.slate.com/blogs/xx_factor/2013/02/07/lulu_app_for...](http://www.slate.com/blogs/xx_factor/2013/02/07/lulu_app_for_rating_men_it_s_just_as_creepy_as_rating_women.html)

Those are two pretty prominent feminist online properties right there, both
who probably empathized with Adria Richards and routinely mock the male
culture at Reddit, and yet, here they are, attacking Lulu. Did the OP actually
do any research or does "no one seem to care" just something he notices
because he doesn't seem to care to look outside his bubble?

